# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Selman Riza (1909-1988)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid Yvejsi: Selman Riza

Prof. Selman Riza (1909-1988)

                   Dardani e vjetër
                    Kosovë e  Re!
                    Ke qen shqiptare
                    Shqiptare je.
                    Dimën e verë
                    Sa tjetë jeta
                    Ka me përshëndet
                    Me Tungjajeta...
-    Prof. Selman Riza      

Nga Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

       Prof. Selman Riza ishte gjuhëtar, shkencëtar, atdhetar, kundërshtar i fashizmit, nacizmit dhe i komunizmit...

    Selman Riza lindi me 21 dhjetor 1909 në Gjakovë, ku i kreu  mësimet fillestare në mejtepin e xhamisë së Haxhi Ymerit ndërsa i vazhdoi në mejtepin Ruzhdie...
    Dëshira për tu shkollue në gjuhën shqipe e detyroi të largohet nga Gjakova, nga Kosova, qysh në moshën 13-të vjeçare. Në vitin 1922 u nisë kambë për në Tiranë, ku menjëherë u regjistrue në shkollën plotore Naim Frashëri, në të cilën, në vitin 1925, u shpall nxënësi më i mirë në shkollë...
    Në vitin 1925, Selman Riza i vashdon mësimet në Liceun e Korçës, që aso kohe ishte shkolla më me emër në Shqipni. Edhe në Korçë, sikur në Tiranë, Selman Riza ishte nxënësi më i dalluar, me rezultate të shkëlqyeshme. Pedagogët e Liceut, francezë e shqiptarë, të gjithë flisnin me admirim për Selman Rizën, nxënësin gjakovar.
    Leon Perre, Drejtor Teknik i Liceut të Korçës, do ti shkruante këto fjalë, në një shkresë,  Minisrit të Arsimin në Tiranë:
      Selman Riza është një i ri tepër i talentuar, shumë serioz, i cili do të mundë me të njëjtën lehtësi të kryej çdo degë të studimeve universitare, dhe unë nuk dyshoj që të mos i bëjë më vonë nder atdheut me emrin e tij. 
    Në vitin 1932, Ministria e Arsimit i dha një bursë Selman Rizës për të ndjekur studimet në Universitetin e Tuluzës në Francë.
    Në Universitetin e Tuluzës në Francë, Selman Riza brenda tri vjetësh  kreu dy fakultete! Gjatë viteve 1932-1935 mbaroi Fakultetin e Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë Franceze dhe Fakultetin e Drejtësisë...
    Me dy diploma në xhep, të Letërsisë dhe Drejtësisë, Selman Riza u kthye menjëherë nAtdhe, për ti shërbye Shqipnisë. Ministria e Arsimit e caktoi si pedagog në Liceun e Korçës për të punue, aty ku edhe vetë, para disa vjetësh, kishte mësue...!
    Qysh me 7 Prill 1939, dita kur Italia Fashiste e pushtoi Shqipninë, Prof. Selman Riza doli hapur kundra pushtimit, prej fashistëve të Musolinit...
    Me 28 Nëntor 1939, në demonstratën madhështore të organizuar në Korçë, në Ditën e Flamurit, Ditën e Pavarësisë, Selman Riza u arrestue, u burgos, sepse ishte kundër pushtimit të Italisë...Internohet prej policisë fashiste si element i rrezikshëm dhe si kundërshtar i vendosur kundër politikës italiane dhe dërgohet në Ventotone të Italisë...
    Internimi në Ventotone të Italisë nuk e dobësoi, nuk e frikësoi as nuk e dorëzoi Selman Rizën, përndryshe e forcoi...! Edhe kur u lirue nga internimi, në tetor 1941, edhe pse pushtuesi nuk e la me punue në profesionin e tij, Selman Riza vazhdoi të veproi si një atdhetar nacionalist, kundër pushtuesit italian, fashist...
    Në korrik të vitit 1942 kthehet në Kosovë, ku jetoi e veproi në Prizren e Gjakovë. Përveç veprimtarisë shkencore, në studimet albanistike, Selman Riza në Kosovë, gjatë viteve 1942-1944, merret edhe me veprimtari politike.      
    Veprimtaria politike e Selman Rizës synonte që përmes Lëvizjes Irrendentiste Antifashiste, të cilën e kryesonte, të bëhej bashkimi i Kosovës, bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare në Maqedoni, me Shqipni...
    Këto  synime pasqyrohen, argumentohen dhe propagandohen në traktatin programatik me titull: Manifesti i Irredentizmit Antifashist, të cilin Selman Riza e botoi në Tiranë, në dhjetor të vitit 1943. 
    Piter Kemp, një nga përfqësuesit të Misionit Anglez në Shqipëri, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, për Selman Rizën, raportonte:
    Ai është truri i Partisë së irredentistëve...
    Por, mjerisht, kjo Lëvizje e Irredentiste, e udhëhequr nga Selman Riza, nuk e kishte përkrahjen e Forcave Aleate, të cilat përkrahën komunistët e Enverit në Shqipni dhe të Titos në Jugosllavi... 
    Kur forcat partizane-komuniste-çetnike e morën pushtetin në Jugosllavi, për ti shpëtue arrestimit, Selman Riza u largue nga Gjakova, Kosova, dhe shkoi në Shqipni.
    Vetëm disa ditë pas kthimit në Shqipni, që e kishte si Nanë, arrestohet e burgoset në Tiranë! Me kërkesën e Jugosllavisë, tre muej pas qëndrimit në burgun e Tiranës, Selman Riza transferohet në burgun e Prishtinës, për tu dënuar e gjykuar si  kosovar anti-jugosllav...
    Prof. Selman Riza qëndroi në burgjet jugosllave mbi tre vjet e gjysmë, nga korriku i vitit 1948 deri në gusht të vitit 1951, ku lirohet sepse ishte i sëmur rëndë, nuk lejohet të kthehet në Kosovë, por lejohet të jetoi në Sarajevë, nën mbikqyrje të vazhdueshme...
    Në Sarajevë qëndroi si në internim, vazhdimisht në mbikqyrje, survejim, prej vitit 1951 deri në vitin 1955, ku skishte mundësi të merrej me veprimtari politike-shoqërore, por u muerr me veprimtari kërkimore, studimore, shkencore... 
    Në muejin dhjetor të vitit 1955, zyrtarët komunist jugosllavë, me premtime, me kërcënime, i ofrojnë për të marrë nënshtetësinë jugosllave, por Prof. Selman Riza kurrsesi nuk e pranoi dhe rikthehet sërish në Tiranë!
    Në Tiranë, meqë Tirana tashmë ishte prishë me Beogradin, Prof. Selman Riza menjëherë pranohet në punë si punonjës shkencor në Institutin e Historisë dhe Gjuhësisë, por edhe si pedagog i jashtëm jepte mësim në lëndën Historia e gjuhës së shkruar shqipe
    Periudha prej vitit 1956-1967 është periudha më frytëdhënëse në veprimtarinë shkencore të Prof. Selman Rizës. Në këtë periudhë të shkurtër rreth 11-të vjeçare dha aq shumë për shkencën shqiptare...
    Vepra shkencore e Prof. Selam Rizës shtrihet në shumë fusha, në shumë lëmi, siç janë gramatika, tekstologjia, terminologjia, kritika gjuhësore, historia e gjuhës, gjuhësia e përgjithshme, gjuha letrare etj.
    Si arriti të shtrijë veprimtarinë e tij në gjitha këto lëmi? E ka thënë vetë, me modesti: Unë nuk jam talent, por unë jam punë! 
    Puna, veprimtaria e tij shkencore u ndërpre nga rrethanat politike shoqërore. Në periudhën e Revolucionit Kulturor, që u zhvillue nën diktaturën komuniste, Shqipëria pësojë shumë...Pësoi edhe Prof. Selman Riza, e largojnë nga Instituti i Historisë dhe i Gjuhësisë, si mbeturinë borgjeze dhe e çojnë si ciceron në Muzeun e Beratit e prej Muzeut e çojnë në Bibliotekën e Qytetit, po në Berat dhe në vitin 1970 e largojnë krejt, duke e qitur në pension të parakohshëm...
    Në pension të parakohshëm Prof. Selam Riza jetoi në Tiranë, por nën mbikqyrje të sigurimit, ku ju ndalue veprimtaria shkencore në këtë jetë, nuk e lejonin as të merrte libra në bibliotekë...!
    Nuk u lejue as të mbahej një fjalim në ditën e varrosjes, me 16 shkurt 1988, por aty e theu ndalesën e kobshme komuniste, në çastin e fundit, Prof. Aleks Buda, Kryetari i Akademisë, por mbas tij foli edhe dr. Behxhet Reso, i cili ishte i revoltuem nga heshtja zyrtare dhe shpërtheu duke thanë:
    Çpo ndodh kështu?! Kë po varrosim?! Nuk mund të ndahemi kështu nga Selman Riza. Ai nuk është vetëm një gjuhëtar në zë, por, në radhë të parë, një patriot i shquar, idealet e të cilit janë edhe sot flamur i shqiptarizmit në Kosovë.
     Në Kosovë, që në vitin 1979, është botuar nga Rilindja Redaksia e botimeve, në Prishtinë, vepra e Prof. Selman Rizës me titull: STUDIME ALBANISTIKE 1 (Pjesa e Parë), që ka 478 faqe... 
     Kjo vepër shkencore është vepër përmendore, sepse në historinë e albanologjisë ze një vend të rëndësishëm dhe kjo, përveç tjerash, e bën Prof. Selman Rizën shkencëtar të madhërishëm....

     Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

----------

